# Scale Model Cars: Norev Adds New 1:43 Vintage Audi Offerings - 80 / 4000, ur Quattro and Audi 72



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With a mint 1984 Audi 4000 quattro in the Fourtitude garage, the above model jumped out at us when perusing the rows of scale model vendors at September's Paris Auto Show. You don't see many 4000/80 models out there, and this is the first mass-produced (read non-resin) version we've seen. The detailing is not Minichamps quality, but it's not bad. 
Surfing the website of one of our favorite model car stores in the NY/NJ area (EWA Cars), we stumbled across a few of the Norev models, including three colors of the early B2 4000/80 quattro, an ur Quattro and an Audi 72. 
These pieces look to be on sale, so we're not sure if EWA plans to keep them in stock or not. For now, you can get them via the link below.
* Full Story *


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Scale Model Cars: Norev Adds New 1:43 Vintage Audi Offerings - 80 / ... ([email protected])*

This place is literally 20 mins from my house and I have driven past its location many times..... and I didn't even know it existed.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Scale Model Cars: Norev Adds New 1:43 Vintage Audi Offerings - 80 / ... (NJRoadfan)*

EWA is awesome.
I have bought many cars from them, and will continue to do so!


----------

